# New Daily quiz for the Clomid Girls



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Girls

We do this on another board i visit, it's usually fun and can help the weeks go by quicker.

basically its a monthly quiz tournament that you log onto each day and play the quiz, there is a leader table and if you win you get your name in the hall of fame.

Its only for fun so no prizes, but just thought everyone might like to join the link is below

take car

samx

http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=23394


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Sam.

Thought id have a go only got 7 and it took me ages...ha! oh well , now if it was music i may do a little better

Thanx for the link 

Love Ju x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi all i thorght i would have ago to i got 6   
                      love baby wisper


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

I didnt do too bad i got 9


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I got 9 too not bad


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

it looks like I'm the thickest   
                baby wisper


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

No that was me    

Love

Thicko!!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I got 9 too.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I got 5  

I have one of these set up for my friends and family too but also take part in 10 others aswel as my own and now this one too  ( I got them off another board too)  they are soo addictive!!

Nicky x x x


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

hi Sam

Enjoyed the music one !!

7/10 not bad ...will need to remember to do it each day though 

Love Ju x x


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Ju

I like the music ones too its just a shame that they put some of the american stuff in too.

If it was all UK stuff it would be easier!!

Gald your all enjoying it

samx

(Waiting for AF to start Clomid)!!


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Sam,

Still enjoying the quiz its become part of the daily routine ...

Where is everybody else??

Have a good weekend girls 

love Ju x x


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Ju

It started off well and now no-one really plays ;-(

I'm addicted !!!

Have a good weekend

Day 3 Clomid


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

I thought they were weekly   I got 7

xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Flipping heck i just got 10. I will admit a couple of them were guesses though.

Love Kim x xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

samfree said:


> It started off well and now no-one really plays ;-(


I still play and there was a couple of other names on yesterday when I played.
I think maybes alot of people didn't realise you could play it every day.

Nicky x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I didnt realise it was a daily play. I will try and remember to come back each day. 

love Kimx  x x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi all

I didn't realize it was a daily play eather    i have just done todays and i got 6/10 not bad 
                                      love baby wisper


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind, but I couldn't resist having a go. 7/10 I guess isn't too bad, but I kicked myself at the wrong answers!


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

hi all

just did the quiz for the first time - 8/10 not bad 

Ill defo be returning  

DRE


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi girls

sorry i probably didnt make it very clear that it is a daily quiz.

I am so rubbish at these but occassionaly i suprise myself.

Nothing like a bit of healthy competition eh!! 

Happy playing and remember the questions change every day and a new tournament starts every month.

I wonder who will be crowned Clomid Quiz Queen for May!!!

Take care

sam

CD4 (Day 3 Clomid) Round 1


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

samfree said:


> I wonder who will be crowned Clomid Quiz Queen for May!!!


Not me thats for sure 

Im soo thick 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh dear only six


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

i got six toooo  
                    love baby wisper


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I couldnt do todays it kept coming up as an error


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Blinkin Eck  - 9/10!!!! How did that happen - I just guessed!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

looks like I'm the most stupid today! 

Only got 3 out of 10 . You wouldn't think I'd lived through the 80's with score like that


----------



## MrsR (Mar 1, 2005)

I got 5   Never mind girls at least we know our bit on TTC


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

i got 5 too im feeling abit   today   never mind
                    love baby wisper


----------



## Cree (Oct 3, 2004)

Yay! I got 7! Normally rubbish at quizzes, surprised myself!


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi all

not very good today 5/10 again 
                love baby wisper


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

That's my winning streak over! 6/10 today!


----------



## Cree (Oct 3, 2004)

Whoa! I got 9!!!


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

My scores for Monday and Tuesday are too poor to post


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Ohh thanks youv'e made the thread sticky

Come on girls play the game and lets see who will be Clomid queen for May

I am crap so it wont be me!!!!!

Love and dust


samxx
CD9


----------



## Cree (Oct 3, 2004)

I got 10 today!!!! Guessed a lot of them so I'm definitely not as clued up as I appear - just down to good luck I suppose


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Sam

It was me who made it sticky. It makes it easier when we are doing the quiz every day.
Although i didnt do very well today 

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Thnaks Kim

Well since being on Clomid I have been all over the place so much so that i forgot to do the quiz


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Well hope you don't mind me joining in ??  
Well I'm sat at work so really shouldn't be doing this but hey....

My score was a pretty average 6/10 (not too hot on US stuff !!)


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

2/10 for me today


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah! 8/10! Top of the board! Made me smile and forget my BFN result for a few minutes  

Thanks Sam!

KerryB
xx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

HI Sam,

having problems getting in to do todays quiz on your link , will try later

Ju x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Me too


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Its not just Sams quiz, I can't get into any of my other ones I play on, not even my own quiz tut tut   

They are maybes just doing some maintanence on the site, I hope its back on soon   LOL

Nicky x x x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Oooppss!  

Only 4 for me today  

Love

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Dont worry Shezza I am so thick i only got !!!


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm having trouble getting todays quiz to it say i have already done it and i haven't  
                            love baby wisper


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello I got 7 today


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

i must of playes todays game but i really can not remember     
                          love baby wisper


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

BW - This is still yesterdays quiz, I think they just kept the same one on as the site was down for most of the day yesterday for maintanance. 

I am soo proud Ive just got 8 but Im at the top of the list so far 
Though that will probably change by tonight  

Nicky x x x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

thanks nicky what an   i am  
                        love baby wisper


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

i got a whopping 4/10 today   
                          love baby wisper


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

THATS SOOO NOT FAIR   LOL

I logged into the quiz earlier to play but the page wouldn't load, went out for my tea and just been to play it again and its told me I've played the quiz in 13180 seconds   Ermm - I don't think soo! If I knew it was gonna do that I might of just cheated, searched the net and at least made sure I got 10/10  

Off now to sulk in a corner   


Nicky x x x


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Not very good at medical quizzes only 4 today


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Yeah I got 7 today  

Love

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi, 

Did it today and feel totally thick!!  - I got 4!!! Most of those were guesses as well!!!!!! 

Veronica


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

May retire !!!

May give up on quiz Im no gyny !! most of the questions are too technical by far , thought quizzes were supposed to be fun...

Is it me or are some of the questions repeated......

can we not have some music questions...need a break from gyny ones.....

Love Ju xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

well i done allot better today i got 7/10 the best i have had so far
                      love baby wisper


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

well done big bird first go and your at the top wooohooo 
                                            love baby wisper


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

8/10! Well chuffed!!  

KerryB
xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hello all

the clomid girls quiz is now working properly wooohoooo i tried to play this morning and it said that i had already played the game 
                                love baby wisper


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Sam,

Thanks for the great link , it definitely breaks up my boring work day .  Any chance of changing the subject though, London ones are really hard .

Cheers

JO
x


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

only got 5 NOT MY DAY TODAY


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

I cant get the link to work tonight, anyone else having trouble


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

I got 10/10 yipee


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

10/10 !! but very slow !! sadly 

but very pleased   

Great link 
Sara xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

9/10


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

8/10 for me ladies


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

GGGGGrrrrrr 9/10, thought I'd had my first 10/10!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Sweetpeapodder...

... you are just too clever and fast!!    

Karen x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Am new to this...followed the link on the first page of this thread and got 10/10!!!!  

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

First time I got 10/10 today


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

My record so far...26 seconds and 10/10!!!



xx


----------



## Lilpalf (Jun 26, 2006)

10/10 and 54 seconds.

My first time, so I'm pleased with that


----------



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Woooooohoooooo! 10 out of 10 for me today!  I rock!


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sam,

I had a go today and managed a 7 which took me 147 seconds which I don't think is too bad considering I've only just got up

x


----------



## KT CRUMBLE (Mar 22, 2006)

i got 8/10 wich isnt bad i suppose ha ha


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Woo hoo! 10/10


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Tsh, 9/10 Must try harder!


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

10/10!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Blimey girls, I've just stunned myself and got 10 on this!!!!


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Just got 10/10. First time lucky.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Yay! 10/10 !


----------

